
Highest Local Salaries for Software Developer Remote Work - jackcosgrove
http://www.newgeography.com/content/006680-highest-salaries-software-developer-remote-work-metro-areas
======
jackcosgrove
The list seems to align with the last list offered here:
[https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/09/cost-of-living-best-
wor...](https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/09/cost-of-living-best-worst-cities-
housing-adjusted-salaries/597376/).

